# J.S.Francis soda bottle



## bubbas dad (May 20, 2005)

hello everyone
 looking for information on this bottle i came accross today. it's a green embossed, and approx 8 in tall. embossing on front reads as follows. top line under shoulder, bottle pat'd nov6,1923. logo is in a circle and reads j.s.francis avon park, fla. with 6oz in center. along the bottom property of coca-cola bottling co. avon park fla. 
 i feel it was a flavored soda bottle. does anyone one know age, scarcity and want was bottled in it.
 thanks, john


----------



## digdug (May 20, 2005)

You are correct....it is a flavor bottle. There is no way to know for sure what flavor of soda was in it. The cap would have shown the flavor. That way the bottler could use the bottle many times with different flavors in them, what ever was selling the best at the time and just use a cap to show the flavor. As far as value, I think they are fairly common. I've seen them sell for $5 to $10, sometimes a little more.  Even though the bottle (shape) was patented in 1923, they made these bottles all the way up into the early 1960's with only slight variations.


----------



## bubbas dad (May 20, 2005)

thanks digdug. i figured it wasn't as old as the patent date. i bought it because i have only seen a few green embossed bottles and it was in very good condition. i don't see any markings on it that would date it. do you know what flavors came in it?

 P.S i went back and looked at the bottle again. at the very bottom on the side i found these marking." 3935 root 30". does anyone know if this is a date code?


----------



## whosyerdaddy (May 30, 2005)

bubbas dad,           great lookin soda            the "root" was probably the ROOT GLASS CO.     TERRE HAUTE, INDIANA  1901-1932                     whosyerdaddy!!


----------



## bubbas dad (May 30, 2005)

thanks whosyerrdaddy. i will try and do some checking.


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 1, 2005)

JOHN,     the marking on uer soda "3935root30"       could mean the mold number the glass co. and the year         hope this helps                whosyer !!


----------

